# Sikth Entire Discography Notation



## insiren (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey everyone.
I am only 4 songs left from finishing up notating every instrument of their entire discography. It has been a challenge, but with every song and hurdle it has gotten easier to work out their masterpieces. I am extremely happy to take on this project and to be almost finished. When it is complete, I will have the most accurate notation of all their work, at least the closest thing to them releasing it themselves. I am just curious, What song were/are you most excited about learning the most. Any one up for a Sikth Cover band? lol

Check back here in a week or two for the link to all the Tabs, they will be available in GuitarPro5 format.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh my god, even How May I Help You? That song is insanity!


----------



## pylyo (Apr 8, 2016)

your are the dude!!


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 8, 2016)

Fack yissss!
Thanks man! I'll be waiting.


----------



## insiren (Apr 8, 2016)

JustMac said:


> Oh my god, even How May I Help You? That song is insanity!



Currently finishing that one up as we speak. 
It is a fantastic song man, you will be impressed with what can be accomplished on guitar pro.


----------



## insiren (Apr 8, 2016)

pylyo said:


> your are the dude!!


Na I think you guys are the .... for motivating me to get this done. 
But uh... how do you listen to Sikth on the moon? lol


----------



## pylyo (Apr 8, 2016)

still on CDs 

Anyway, it's been a while since I've learned pretty much the whole Scent of the Obscene, except the last 30 seconds or so, which is kinda over the top haha. Super fun song to play and probably my favorite song of them in general. 

I used to be a huge fan back then before they broke, Pin was the main reason I was hunting for B2 for decade or so. Still love them big time and besides Meshuggah, they changed the game for me in hard&heavy.
Man I was blown so hard first time I've heard them, will never forget that haha. Same thing happened when I've heard Sol Niger in 2001. That thing changed my life.


----------



## insiren (Apr 8, 2016)

On CD!?? Geez you really are on the moon huh? lol

Sikth seriously ruined anything else music for me. They have set a standard I have seen very little of in other bands. I .... myself when I heard they reunited and wrote more music. It was such a sad day for me when they split. I hope to have them tour over here in the states in the near future. Otherwise, I will have to save up for a ticket for a flight and stay to see them.


----------



## insiren (Apr 9, 2016)

Gosh their entire 1st album is giving me a lot of problems with their tempo changes. I like my notations to be spot on with tempo, so you can play the Guitar pro along with the actual song and stay perfectly on beat note for note. But their first album is really throwing me off. Either they did free time when recording, or they literally change tempos every few measures with a lot of their songs. I am working it all out though, just becomes tedious. lol


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 10, 2016)

insiren said:


> Gosh their entire 1st album is giving me a lot of problems with their tempo changes. I like my notations to be spot on with tempo, so you can play the Guitar pro along with the actual song and stay perfectly on beat note for note. But their first album is really throwing me off. Either they did free time when recording, or they literally change tempos every few measures with a lot of their songs. I am working it all out though, just becomes tedious. lol



They recorded it without a click track because Dan Foord is a beast.


----------



## insiren (Apr 10, 2016)

Varcolac said:


> They recorded it without a click track because Dan Foord is a beast.



Source? lol


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 11, 2016)

insiren said:


> Source? lol



On Foord being a monster? Sikth's discography's your source for that.

On the click track, I'm not so sure any more. I heard it from a friend who is currently working on a PhD in percussion, so I trust his knowledge on drums. I heard it probably over a decade ago, and was reminded of it by your post. Now when I search for "Sikth click track" or related terms on Google to find evidence, there's bugger all information on it. 

So I don't know. He's definitely a beast, and they may or may not have used a click track, but they certainly change tempo an awful lot on "The Trees Are..."


----------



## insiren (Apr 12, 2016)

Varcolac said:


> On Foord being a monster? Sikth's discography's your source for that.
> 
> On the click track, I'm not so sure any more. I heard it from a friend who is currently working on a PhD in percussion, so I trust his knowledge on drums. I heard it probably over a decade ago, and was reminded of it by your post. Now when I search for "Sikth click track" or related terms on Google to find evidence, there's bugger all information on it.
> 
> So I don't know. He's definitely a beast, and they may or may not have used a click track, but they certainly change tempo an awful lot on "The Trees Are..."





Oh believe me I know how much of a monster Foord is... 
I have more than enough evidence to suggest that they didn't use a click track when recording. I would just love to hear it from the horses mouth, ya know. I am almost done guys. Keep checking back. I will have this finished and uploaded soon.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Apr 17, 2016)

Dude, where can we get this? Will you put them on UG? I play bass.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 18, 2016)

I just gotta say, you're awesome for doing this. What, if anything, have you taken away from the process of transcribing their discography?


----------



## insiren (Apr 18, 2016)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Dude, where can we get this? Will you put them on UG? I play bass.



Oh most definitely my fellow bass player. 
I will also upload them in one big RAR file when they are finished to this thread. I plan on making some bass play throughs myself once this project is finished. You can already find my transcriptions of DEATH OF A DEAD DAY
here along with Philistine Philosophies. Enjoy man!
Insyren | Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## insiren (Apr 18, 2016)

Mr. Big Noodles said:


> I just gotta say, you're awesome for doing this. What, if anything, have you taken away from the process of transcribing their discography?



Thanks man! This project has allowed me to critically study their musical idioms and apply it to my music. Most people already know by default how amazing their musicianship is, but to see it laid out notated really allows you to see how well their relationship is. Every note is carefully placed. All rhythms are perfectly constructed. 

I am also able to work out their particular styles that are SIKTH specific. 
For instance, they love to metric modulate. A lot of their metric modulations are made by introducing 8th triplets in the current tempo (lets say 100 bpm) then adding a note to the grouping of three, and slowing the tempo down by a quarter. (100bpm x .75=75bpm) Essentially turning them into 16th notes in the new tempo of 75 bpm. You can hear this example at the end of philistine philosophies. 

They are true musical geniuses, and this whole project has done wonders for me musically. I love this band more and more with every listen. And after seeing these transcriptions, you will too.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Apr 20, 2016)

That's crazy! Good job!


----------



## insiren (Apr 25, 2016)

Okay so, I am one song away from finishing up this project. I underestimated how much time it would take, but it is nearly done. I want to remind everyone what exactly I have done. I notated out everything my ears could pick up from countless playbacks and tried to compile the most accurate tabs to date for my absolute favorite band's discography. I left out a few songs I didn't think were worth notating (like Tupelo, Cant we all dream, Days are dreamed and for obvious reasons all of the spoken word tracks.) If for any reason I get some requests for the ones I left out, Ill review and take my best stab at them. Once I finish up the last track, I will do one last review for each tab, clean them up and then release them all for your viewing pleasure. 

Thank you to all who have been patiently waiting, I know for me it would be torture. Almost there guys.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 28, 2016)

Can't wait to check them out!


----------



## serpantboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Words can not describe my anticipation for this!! You did an amazing job on death of a dead day. Keep us posted


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 6, 2016)

This is awesome! I'm really looking forward to it. Thanks!


----------



## JustMac (May 7, 2016)

Just out if curiosity, what is the last track, and is it your final due to difficulty or was it just the end of the list? If so, what was the most difficult song to figure out? I always thought How May I Help You was insane, as well as Skies of the Millennium Night. The first album is such an anomaly of a record, nothing has ever sounded that idiosyncratic in metal.


----------



## Hollowway (May 7, 2016)

This is soooo cool! Really appreciative!!


----------



## insiren (May 7, 2016)

JustMac said:


> Just out if curiosity, what is the last track, and is it your final due to difficulty or was it just the end of the list? If so, what was the most difficult song to figure out? I always thought How May I Help You was insane, as well as Skies of the Millennium Night. The first album is such an anomaly of a record, nothing has ever sounded that idiosyncratic in metal.




Hmm, I gotta say the hardest songs to work out had to be "If you weren't so perfect" and "How May I help You" due to their obvious sporadic nature and tempo changes without a click track. Believe it or not, "Skies of the Millennium Night" was the first SikTh song I ever notated 6 years ago lol. I have been holding onto it for that long. 

I am currently working on "Walking Shadows" I didn't have an order of operation, I just worked on different ones when others were making me frustrated. I just finished this one about 20 min ago, so with that said, I have officially finished with my notation process. Now all I have to do is go over each one and clean up the notation and fix a few things I have noticed. 

Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## insiren (May 11, 2016)

Okay guys, this is the last run of everything before I release the notation. I would like to have someone try out the fingerings for some of the songs to test the practicality of my work on these. Are there any guitarists that would like to give a rough try of a few tabs and give me some feedback. I will correct them from there and once its done I will release. 

If so, please send me a private message to get in touch. 
Few days left on this guys, and I am stoked.


----------



## anima (Nov 23, 2017)

ANyone has tab from thenew album?


----------

